# Cannondale Tandem Report



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

I just sold my Cannondale Tandem. Not a bad bike, especially for the price. I bought it on Ebay for $1700 about three years ago and sold it for $1500. I have since upgraded to a Santana I bought on Ebay for about $4200. The Santana rides better, but is A LOT more expensive. For those looking to get into tandeming, a Cannondale on Ebay is a great place to start. If it works out, upgrade later, if it doesn't you can sell it. Either way, you aren't out a lot of money.


----------

